# Perception types



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I was lately wondering how people perceive their thoughts.
I know that in my case I almost always have some sort of visual cue to aid my understanding of a certain word. Even when dealing with abstract definitions as god, culture or ambiguity I tend to have some kind of visual hint. But some people might perceive them as linguistic definitions, or as smell, sound or colour. I am interested as how you usually perceive what is being read, said, seen or heard and how you might evaluate these different kinds of thought.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm pretty visual in my response to things too. More often than not, music brings images to my mind. Sometimes those images are clearer, sometimes hard or impossible to put words to. Sometimes they are just colours or even related to moods. Sometimes its in line with the composer's intention, sometimes it isn't at all.

In terms of literature its the same, I especially like writers that give enough detail but don't do visual overload. They suggest enough for me as a reader to form images in my mind and kind of be there and 'live' the story.

In terms of visual arts, of course the medium itself is visual.

But most importantly on a day to day basis its communication that I'm honing in on, and that includes visual things like body language, gestures and eye contact. I'm always working on those. I am refining those in terms of how real life situations pan out. & that speaks to a difficulty in self perception or perception of how we percieve. We come out of ourselves, out of our own perception. Its hard to analyse what we're doing or how we do it if we are analysing it ourselves. Self awareness is a huge thing, and I think developing it is very important, but of course its not an exact science.


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

I tend to think semantically and analytically when I read, view, hear, etc. Visual and auditory associations are a part of that, of course.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Photographer = visual... hence when I listen to music, it's also visual. Listening to baroque music is like walking along a tranquil beach to a land locked lake where you can see all sorts of wildlife popping up here and there.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

What a question!

When talking or trying to express my perceptions with words, most of the time, I have a feeling of being handicapped. When in good state of mind, I manage to create a string of sounds that appear to me related to what I think (and a musical instrument is better at that). Therefore, I do not really visualize the words which to me are just a shadow of what is behind, and so, the colors do not come. This is when I try to express the meaning I think I percieve.

It is different when reading poetry or poetic prose. Then, to me, the words create music rather then visal forms. A bit straightforward, I know. A mesmerizing kind of music which carries more meaning at times than the words themselves.

Music might have colors indeed. There even was a composer who directly connected the two, painting pictures for the music he wrote (quiz: who knows who he was?)

Bach to me is in all shades of blue: from almost black to sparks of bright white; Beethoven - yellow-reddish, from lush gold to blood-red and gentle purple, and so on.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Can be meta-cognition a way of perceiving? In case of people, I need to see the person as it an with its context and from there, to grasp her/him beyond that as a meta appreciation. This is why 'forums' interaction results very unsettling for me because even when there can be a metaphysical perception -between the lines- unfortunately is not enough.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

I understand and I agree.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am a visual thinker, if you would ask me what would be a great vacation destenation i would instantly think in pictures.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I usually think geometrically.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

A word document with size 10 Times New Roman.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I sometimes see pictures but a lot of the time, if it's an intellectual discussion, I look 'through' the room in front of me and am aware of a mist of white lucidity in my mind. And I feel as I think - emotions like anger or sorrow hit me in my rib-cage & send a shock through my stomach. I don't feel like a ghost in the machine; the spiritual bit or 'thinking bit' is situated behind my eyes but has borders throughout my upper body. 

E. Nesbit, the children's writer, has one of her characters talk about his 'inside-realness' and that's exactly what it feels like.


----------

